# Planet Fitness



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been reading about members getting their memberships canceled for grunting or lifting too heavy!? WTF kind of gym is this!?!??!

Watch lol


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

Would definitely be me at the gym if they told me to leave for grunting

Don't be loud here!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

You live under a rock? Never heard of Planet Fatness???? The No Progress Zone?

Dude fuck that place.  I wanted a 24hour place to do late night/early morning cardio. There is one near my house and its ten bucks... I go in to sign up just so I can do cardio and the manager was called over to speak with me. She informed me that Planet Fitness doesn't cater to "my type." I said what the fuck type is that? People with a Masters degree and no criminal record?  This bitch wouldn't let me sign up...


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

Dude, I'm from south Georgia. Biggest gym we have is YMCA or Anytime Fitness lol. I've never heard of Planet Fitness and am SHOCKED AS HELL stuff like this goes down. Free Pizza & Bagels!?!? Tootsie Rolls!??! These people are keeping their members fat so they'll keep coming back. I have just crawled out from under my rock & discovered the gym from hell!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol that dude US huge


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 19, 2012)

That is real, I went to one of their locations on Orlando for one day they told me I have to paid a full month to use their facility. Then they don`t want you to do too much weight, drop the DB, get too loud etc, She gave the list of don`t and I just walk way...F***K that place...


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

Perfect idea: Send a deaf guy in there...let him grunt and make loud noises. Let them kick him out. SUE THE HELL OUT THE GYM FOR DISCRIMINATION. He can't hear any of it. They can't discriminate like that. Would be an easy win for the deaf guy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/planetfitnessnh?v=wPcKxcZ18uc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FGZvFZdVbk

And Iron Sport Gym's spoof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBRG4RkE51Q


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

That shit pisses me off. If you don't want guys in there who work out...what kind of people DO you want?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

Georgia said:


> That shit pisses me off. If you don't want guys in there who work out...what kind of people DO you want?



librarians


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Douchebags that drink protein while talking everybodies ear off and doing one set of dumbbell curls with 20lbs and being "JACKED" from that. I wouldve threw that little ass woman through the mirror. I mean what did the weight do to him. What a dick lol


----------



## Hurt (Apr 19, 2012)

That is just ridiculous.  They really have a fucking alarm for that? Wow. Why even have weights?


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ive seen these video's before it funny as hell. I lift in a powerlifters gym and i dare someone to walk up to one of them and say you cant drop the weights or be loud. lol!

This gym sounds like no lifting to me!


----------



## HH (Jun 28, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Would definitely be me at the gym if they told me to leave for grunting
> 
> Don't be loud here!



I know this thread is old, but i just saw this video and died of laughter. Im glad someone showed me this thread lol. What type of Nazi regime is running this gym for god sakes? Im surprised they even play music in that shit hole.


----------



## DJ21 (Jun 28, 2012)

Another crap gym added to the list lol. Bally's sucks and now just hearing about this gym. I can't believe they're still in business. SMH


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2012)

i just got pretty pissed off.  good lord!


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Social club ass gym right there...I know at one of the Gold's out here they won't let you train with chains, grunt, bring noise..its FUCKING GOLD'S GYM. Now they're running a $9.95 special or something for the summer which brings in more idiots.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2012)

2 things

1. See how empty that gym is
2. See how big the workers are with NO muscle NONE

Ok 3 things

3. You work or train there your an idiot go the gym with the nerd in the snow!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 28, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You live under a rock? Never heard of Planet Fatness???? The No Progress Zone?
> 
> Dude fuck that place.  I wanted a 24hour place to do late night/early morning cardio. There is one near my house and its ten bucks... I go in to sign up just so I can do cardio and the manager was called over to speak with me. She informed me that Planet Fitness doesn't cater to "my type." I said what the fuck type is that? People with a Masters degree and no criminal record?  This bitch wouldn't let me sign up...


If a gym did that to a fat person that fat person would own planet fitness. Keep buying the membership krispy kream and pizza.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2012)

69nites said:


> If a gym did that to a fat person that fat person would own planet fitness. Keep buying the membership krispy kream and pizza.



HEY! Leave pizza alone =P~, [-(

Lol but seriously most people have the slightest clue how good pizza is for you, it's about what you put on it.

Sausage, onion and pepper is a good pizza, good sausage that is.

You buy the right pizza even the cheese is good.

The problem with pizza is people have no damn disciples with it and or buy garbage pizza!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 29, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> HEY! Leave pizza alone =P~, [-(
> 
> Lol but seriously most people have the slightest clue how good pizza is for you, it's about what you put on it.
> 
> ...



Maybe they call that pizza in California. I'm from Chicago.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 29, 2012)

I worked out there for a while there dumbells go up to 70lbs hardley warranting any real grunting lol, no squat rack, no leg press , 2 benches one incline bench, a bunch of gay machines, they bring in donuts and coffee on one morning , they bring in some shit pizza and soda one night a week. Like here eat up fatties and then go tanning o and dont for get about those gay ass massage chairs they have for a dollar a ride ha. Fuck those lunk heads I am glad that dude threw a trash can !


----------



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, that is fucking awesome!! Dude rightfully flipped out. A stupid ass warning tone when you drop weights or grunt. WTF are these owners thinking. I would not joing just by the weight machines being painted purple and yellow.


----------



## HH (Jun 29, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I would not joing just by the weight machines being painted purple and yellow.



I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## amore169 (Jun 29, 2012)

Check this out, planet fitness dancing queen!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RcVtON3Zlc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

amore169 said:


> Check this out, planet fitness dancing queen!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RcVtON3Zlc&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Wow, see....thats the Liability they should be worrying about. Someone busting their ass on a treadmill dancing and shit and not people lifting. That alarm would drive me crazy if I actually did grow a vagina to lift there. No offense to our SI females!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Wow, see....thats the Liability they should be worrying about. Someone busting their ass on a treadmill dancing and shit and not people lifting. That alarm would drive me crazy if I actually did grow a vagina to lift there. No offense to our SI females!


The second she gets out of breath she will be setting off the lunk alarm too.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 30, 2012)

Females? Here? Mrs. P & Jenner would be setting off the lunk alarm just as hard as any of us guys. Hardcore!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 4, 2012)

planet fitness is the worst gym I've ever been to. They don't allow squatting or deadlifting. I had a membership there for about 4 days, I took a barbell off the bench press to do deadlifts, loaded it up, did a couple sets and an employee came up to me and told me I couldn't do deadlifts there. I tried to argue for a minute, but it was clear that they don't want to have a dialogue about it, so I just put it down, walked over to their desk, cancelled my membership, and walked out the door. And I've talked shit about it to anyone who will listen ever since.


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

Wtf kind of gym is this?


----------



## HH (Jul 4, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Wtf kind of gym is this?



Its a kids gym more like it


----------



## fognozzle (Jul 4, 2012)

Dude! off topic, that friggin avi gets me every time! I always have to stop, scroll back up and stare and think naughty thoughts for about thirty seconds and then I snap to. Best avi on SI by far! Good on ya!



HH said:


> Its a kids gym more like it


----------



## HH (Jul 4, 2012)

fognozzle said:


> Dude! off topic, that friggin avi gets me every time! I always have to stop, scroll back up and stare and think naughty thoughts for about thirty seconds and then I snap to. Best avi on SI by far! Good on ya!



Lmao thanks bro, i get that alot


fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn, what the hell do they let you do at this place?  Eat pizza & donuts??


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2012)

Crazy...pure disgrace


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 12, 2012)

Let me tell you guys about my gym. We only have 2 smith machines.....BUT WE HAVE 7, COUNT 'EM 7, FLAT BENCHES!! We have lots of incline benches, 4 squat racks, lots of chalk, 2 boxes for box squats, a squat rack thing for competition with the crank (I am sure POB knows more about this),  deadlift stage, and TONS of dumbbells and free weights. It is in the basement of a movie theater, smells funny, and has been there since 1978. My wife says the tanning sucks, my membership is a whopping $10.00 a month, and the locker room has a community "Know Your Anabolics". That is how we do it in the dirty south.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 12, 2012)

Hook me up Shane! Thats the place I need to be.


----------



## Rip (Oct 13, 2012)

LOL...I went there once and couldn't leave too soon. 
If you don't set the dumbells down very nicely, the alarm goes off and you get a warning over the loudspeaker system. Then they'll come up and lecture you and give you warnings. The dumbells only go up to 70lbs. 
It would never work for me.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn, what the hell do they let you do at this place?  Eat pizza & donuts??


They don't just let you. They supply them.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 13, 2012)

If you call yourself a Powerlifter and train there, NEWS FLASH you are not a Powerlifter more so a Powerlifters fluffer!!


----------



## HH (Oct 13, 2012)

Something tells me the owner of planet fitness got picked on in high school


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, that is crazy.  Is this like a 24 hour fitness type of place?


----------



## Rip (Oct 13, 2012)

I think they're trying to make it a place where people who are out of shape or who aren't into bodybuilding, and just want to try to get "fit" can go and "feel comfortable" without being intimidated by "real bodybuilders."


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 14, 2012)

Dude freaked & rightfully so, but anyone else notice he didn't break a damn thing? Not even the mirror. Wtf is up with that?


----------

